# Anlaufwarnung?



## Zimbo30 (9 Oktober 2007)

Hallo, hätte mal eine Frage an alle Maschinenbauer oder die sich mit Vorschriften gut auskennen. Eine Maschine (Querschneider) wird mit einem Taster eingeschaltet. Beim drücken des tasters ertönt 3 Sekunden lang eine Warnhupe, erst danach läuft das Förderband an. Zur Zeit ist es so, das der Taster losgelassen werden kann und nicht gewartet werden muß bis das Förderband anläuft. Habe aber einmal gehört das man solange den Taster drücken muß bis das Band anläuft. Gibt es da irgendwo eine Vorschrift? Habe schonmal in der UVV geschaut aber nichts gefunden darüber.
danke schonmal vorraus für eure Antworten.

Gruß Zimbo


----------



## repök (9 Oktober 2007)

Ich kenne es nur so: Start-> Anfahrwarnung 3sek -> Pause 10sek -> Freigabe Zeit für anlauf der Anlage. 

Ob die Zeiten so passen weiss uch nicht genau. müsste ich auch nachschlagen.


----------



## dtsclipper (9 Oktober 2007)

Das Drücken des Tasters lagt vollkommen.

Es wird nur eine "willentliche Handlung des Bedieners" vorrausgesetzt, und die ist mit 1x tasten bereits erfüllt.

Ansonsten gebe ich repök recht, nur machen wir immer 5 + 5 sec und fahren dann mit einer ziemlich langen Rampe langsam an.

Griele Füße dtsclipper


----------



## Zimbo30 (9 Oktober 2007)

Gibt es da nicht irgendwo eine Vorschrift, BG oder so?


----------



## Gecht (9 Oktober 2007)

Zimbo30 schrieb:


> Gibt es da nicht irgendwo eine Vorschrift, BG oder so?



Ich mein man sollte auch mal den gesunden Menschenverstand konsultieren.
Szenario: Anlaufwarnung ertönt, irgendjemand schreit "stop", dann ist es wohl einfacher der Bediener lässt einfach den Taster los, als extra den Stop-Taster zu drücken (und in der Hektik zu verfehlen).


----------



## PeterEF (9 Oktober 2007)

Ich kenn das noch anders:
-Starttaste betätigen
-Hupe/Lichtsignal für x Sekunden
-Bereitschaftszeit startet für x sec-> in dieser Zeit muß der Starttastter ein zweites Mal betätigt werden, damit die Anlage startet, verstreicht die Zeit ohne Betätigung, dann nochmal das Ganze von vorne....

Als Quelle hab ich hier EN 1034-1 bzw. -3 stehen, evt. kann ja ein Meister der Normen mal nachschauen

Das betrifft die Papierindustrie: http://www.vmbg.de/cd1/dateien/kap5/pdf/bgi8601.pdf


----------



## Zimbo30 (10 Oktober 2007)

Danke PeterEF,

das hilft mir jetzt weiter. Sind auch in der Papierindustrie und so in der Art habe ich es auch schonmal gehört.


----------



## nade (13 Oktober 2007)

PeterEF schrieb:


> Ich kenn das noch anders:
> -Starttaste betätigen
> -Hupe/Lichtsignal für x Sekunden
> -Bereitschaftszeit startet für x sec-> in dieser Zeit muß der Starttastter ein zweites Mal betätigt werden, damit die Anlage startet, verstreicht die Zeit ohne Betätigung, dann nochmal das Ganze von vorne....
> ...


Also kann dir in einer etwas veralteten VDE nachsehen, aber die EN Nummer kann ich nicht wirklich zuordnen.
Sehe es aber genauso, habe es schon in einigen Anlagen gesehen, das sie entweder ohne Bestätigung nach Signalton und der Frist anläuft, oder halt in der Zeit wieder Quitiert werden muss zum Anlaufen.

Dürfte aber auch von der Anlagengröße und dem davon ausgehenden Gefahrenpotential abhängig sein.


----------



## SBT (7 Juni 2008)

Hi alle zusammen,

nach EN 1034 ist für schneidenden Maschinen der Papierverarbeitung Signalkategorie B vorgesehen, d.h. im Detail: 3s Anlaufwarnung, 5s Warten und danach genau 30s Bereitschaft zum Anfahren. Wer bis dahin nicht drückt muss den ganzen Ablauf nochmal neu starten, sprich wieder Anlaufwarnung etc.


----------



## TommyG (8 Juni 2008)

Programmtechnisch 

mit nen 'Test' Schlü- Scha/ Teaster, wo du alles fährst, bis auf den gefährlichen Antrieb.

Ist aber meine Meinung, daher keine Verweis auf irgendeine VDE oder so...

Greetz, Tom

okt. 2007 ???


----------

